# Benutzereingabe auf Konsole maskieren (Passworteingabe)



## Guest (17. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

zu mein Problem habe ich leider nix gefunden wo und wie ich anfangen könnte. 

In einem JAVA Programm (ohne GUI-Elemente kein AWT/Swing) sind Benutzereingaben entgegen zunehmen. Unter anderem halt auch ein Password. Diese Passworteingabe soll natürlich nicht im Klartext erfolgen sondern am besten maskiert. Also so ähnlich wie die JPasswordFiled Klasse das in einer GUI-Anwendung macht.

Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen dazu - bzw. eine Idee wie ich so was machen könnte. 

Gruß & vorab vielen Dank für Tips!


----------



## SlaterB (18. Apr 2008)

allgemein kann man das nicht erwarten in Java,
die Konsole kontrolliert selber, wie sie was darstellt,

falls die Konsole \b akzeptiert und dann (freiwillig) die aktuelle Zeile löscht,
dann kannst du das nutzen: Zeile löschen und * hinschreiben


http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=62764


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Apr 2008)

Falls du Java6 verwenden kannst, gibt es da eine Methode dafür in der Klasse Console:

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/Console.html#readPassword(java.lang.String, java.lang.Object...)


----------



## Guest (18. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Da hab ich wohl die A-Karte gezogen: 

Ich habe Java 1.4 zu verwenden und die Eingabe hat im Console-Fenster von Eclipse zu funktionieren. Sozusagen (schlechte Karten)²  :wink: 

Also dann doch eine Lösung mit AWT/Swing ...?  Es bleibt einem aber auch nix erspart und dabei fang ich mit Java erst an und hab davon keine Ahnung. Ich befürchte dass ich mich zu diesem Problem hier nochmal melden werde.

vorerst vielen Dank nochmals!


----------



## Wildcard (19. Apr 2008)

Mit einer externen Bibliothek wir JCurses solltest du das auch mit Java 1.4 machen können.


----------

